# Violence



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi. I'm planning a visit to the Philipines. Someone who went there as a missionary told me they were provided with body guards.

I wouldn't need a body guard would I?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ChrisNZ said:


> Hi. I'm planning a visit to the Philipines. Someone who went there as a missionary told me they were provided with body guards.
> 
> I wouldn't need a body guard would I?


Good Morning,

Someone is playing a good joke on you. Unless you wonder into the Southern islands of the country, no body guard is needed.

The Philippines is a developing 3rd world country that can be a danger but manageable with just the normal cautions you would use on the wrong side of town in a big city where you are.
Spend some time reading posts here on this site as well as others and you'll find that it is a great place to (with caution) vacation and even live.



Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Body Guards wanna bee's*



ChrisNZ said:


> Hi. I'm planning a visit to the Philipines. Someone who went there as a missionary told me they were provided with body guards.
> 
> I wouldn't need a body guard would I?


I wouldn't trust any bodyguard and it's not needed, you should have someone here to meet and greet you, show you around but if not you'll catch on quickly, try to get small bills and change your gonna need it, most spots can't make change except major stores, same with taxis, tricycles or they'll tell you they have no change, it can become costly giving away your money.

I've seen missionary's here and they travel in two's or three's similar to what the US Military does, haven't seen them travel with body guards and I've talked to them at the house and inside the grocery stores.

Make sure to read the warnings from your state department on travel to the Philippines, places off limits or to avoid, Eastern Mindanao like Jetlag mentioned... southern islands so that would be one of them, I'm sure there plenty more spots or remote Eastern Islands to avoid, mainly Muslim area's.


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I wouldn't trust any bodyguard and it's not needed, you should have someone here to meet and greet you, show you around but if not you'll catch on quickly, try to get small bills and change your gonna need it, most spots can't make change except major stores, same with taxis, tricycles or they'll tell you they have no change, it can become costly giving away your money.
> 
> I've seen missionary's here and they travel in two's or three's similar to what the US Military does, haven't seen them travel with body guards and I've talked to them at the house and inside the grocery stores.
> 
> Make sure to read the warnings from your state department on travel to the Philippines, places off limits or to avoid, Eastern Mindanao like Jetlag mentioned... southern islands so that would be one of them, I'm sure there plenty more spots or remote Eastern Islands to avoid, mainly Muslim area's.


Follow the advice already given and read the general topics on this blog. Been here going on two years and never had a problem. Not being a trusting sort, the foreigners (USA, UK, AUS) I meet that ask too many questions make me more nervous then my Filipino neighbors. If you are landing in Manila do have someone meet you. That place is very chaotic and confusing. Even airport security hesitates to just let a tourist go without accompaniment.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

ChrisNZ said:


> Hi. I'm planning a visit to the Philipines. Someone who went there as a missionary told me they were provided with body guards.
> 
> I wouldn't need a body guard would I?


Normally you would not need a bodyguard here. But you are talking to a Missionary friend who was probably in some remote not so good areas (NPA, MILF come to mind) so he would definitely need a bodyguard not to mention whatever he was Proselytizing could lead to the need for a bodyguard too.

Maybe if you clarified where you would be visiting and activities engaged in we could give you a more solid answer.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

ChrisNZ said:


> Hi. I'm planning a visit to the Philipines. Someone who went there as a missionary told me they were provided with body guards.
> 
> I wouldn't need a body guard would I?


If you are coming here to do "Charity" missionary work like building schools, handing out food etc. then you are at less risk.

But, If you are coming here with the agenda of converting peoples religion and twist their minds then read why Lapu-Lapu killed Magellan then yes you should have a few body guards. Magellan had an army.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

ChrisNZ said:


> Hi. I'm planning a visit to the Philipines. Someone who went there as a missionary told me they were provided with body guards.
> 
> I wouldn't need a body guard would I?


Like most of the replies stated, it will depend on your purpose and the the location you're going to.
Due to lack of funds and local support, bandit groups like the NPA are attacking soft targets, even missionaries with relief goods are victimized in some areas. 
The Philippine Army or the Police Special Action Force acts as armed escorts.


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

I think they are talking about an interpreter someone who can speak on their behalf. I have seen Mormons, Jehovah Witnesses, and other denominations walking around our town with an interpreter, maybe that's their body guard.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think that most of the time when a foreigner experiences violence here in the Philippines, it usually has to do with a woman. Don't knowingly play footsie with any married ladies, and you can probably avoid 90% of the problem right there. Also, jealousy is very big problem over here. At some point you might be attending a party, when someone might start asking you questions regarding how much money you earn, how big your house back home is, and so on. In my opinion it's a good idea to downplay your success a little bit, especially if some of the other male guests have been consuming alcohol for a while. 

Unless you're going to head into the mountains of Mindanao I really don't think that you'll need a bodyguard.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

There are certain areas, even in Manila that you don't want to go to, alone, especially at night, in fact, if you do go out at nighttime, never go out alone. If you have a friend who is Filipino, this can be a great help. Remember, always, if you ever anger a Filipino and need help, you won't get it.


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

I stayed in Laguna and spent one night in Tondo, Smoky Mountain. I'm not into converting people; just feeding them.
I definitely was not going to let myself be parted from my escorts.

Regarding the one who said they had body guards. She was part of a group doing a building project. She enquired as to the men always standing watching and was told they were body guards.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JimnNila143 said:


> There are certain areas, even in Manila that you don't want to go to, alone, especially at night, in fact, if you do go out at nighttime, never go out alone. If you have a friend who is Filipino, this can be a great help. Remember, always, if you ever anger a Filipino and need help, you won't get it.


If fact, I don't need any bodyguard anywhere in Luzon, north and south, except in Manila  

I may have even tempted to engage a body guard if they come cheap, and .. if they don't plan to knock you off 

Too many foreigners have been knocked off by their body guards who decided to slaughter the Golden Egg Laying Goose.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ChrisNZ said:


> I stayed in Laguna and spent one night in Tondo, Smoky Mountain. I'm not into converting people; just feeding them.
> I definitely was not going to let myself be parted from my escorts.


Tondo ? oh ho



> Regarding the one who said they had body guards. She was part of a group doing a building project. She enquired as to the men always standing watching and was told they were body guards.


 Maybe she was hood winked by pretend bodyguards. No offense, a lot of Filipinos like to consider themselves to be macho and vigilantes, and believe a lot in fairy tales.. 

Luckily those related to me aren't so !


----------



## isotope (May 19, 2016)

I suggest you do some research on the comments by the new president regarding the spoiled fate of a previous female missionary who was providing solace to Philippine prisoners back in '89.

Perhaps then you can understand why your missionary associate was provided with bodyguards.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

isotope said:


> I suggest you do some research on the comments by the new president regarding the spoiled fate of a previous female missionary who was providing solace to Philippine prisoners back in '89.
> 
> Perhaps then you can understand why your missionary associate was provided with bodyguards.


Not to get into silly argument, but take a step back: the nun who was raped and killed went to preach to prisoners, prisoners who already had attempted one escape attempt.

Will never justify what happened to her, but if you walk into a wild animal's den and then get surprised when the wild animal does what it does - wild things - no comments 

Or to rephrase it, if you poke your finger into a wasps nest, don't get shocked when the wasp bites you ..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

simonsays said:


> Not to get into silly argument, but take a step back: the nun who was raped and killed went to preach to prisoners, prisoners who already had attempted one escape attempt.
> 
> Will never justify what happened to her, but if you walk into a wild animal's den and then get surprised when the wild animal does what it does - wild things - no comments
> 
> Or to rephrase it, if you poke your finger into a wasps nest, don't get shocked when the wasp bites you ..


Thanks Simonsays. Love the analogy for sure. I'm in agreement with you also on non-arguments on the site and would hate to infract a new member-so I'll close this thread with a reminder to all that Expat Forum is a place for enjoyment and an exchange of information without insighting anger, arguments, or disagreements.


Jet Lag
Moderator


----------

